# The Heretic - Action thread



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

here we go...
The Heretic
 







The night was a cold one, the twin moons high in the sky projecting their white light over the dark valley. Self-appointed Lord Crius, master of the cult stood over the darkened valley, looking down upon the Imperial compound. The valley itself contained no life, that had been removed by imperial guns when the rebel army had tried to breach the walls. Tried and failed. Brute strength had failed, now it was down to the cult vanguard to open the way because inside were some very important people. What was important was not their rank, nor their power but what they knew. Those men knew the whereabouts of the imperial governor and the key to control of Rauta. If the rebel army could take control of him then they had all of Rauta under their control and then they would expand and claim more worlds.


Crius walked down the slope to his vanguard, only four of them, they had lost many in the fighting against imperial forces but four were enough to claim a world. They looked up at their lord and would do whatever he demanded, was it fear or loyalty? Probably both. Rumour had it that Crius had been an ex-veteran guardsmen and had last fought on a daemon world many years ago, and that a chaos sorcerer had exposed him and his platoon to the warp for a millisecond and he had been the only survivor. Of course that would mere rumour, although it would explain his right arm... Crius's right arm did not end in a normal human hand but extended into a long, barbed whip the colour of dried blood and Crius's main weapon. The rest of him was perfectly human, he wore a long cloak, hood and robes and a metal chaos star hung from his neck on a chain. At his belt was a power sword and a laspistol, both well used weapons.


“the time has come, tonight we make the history of Rauta” he announced, “tonight we for fill the wishes of the gods and claim rule over what is rightfully ours” Crius paused for a moment, then continued “forsake the Imperium, forsake you humanity and forsake the Emperor. To fail now would mean the end of all we have strived to work for and millions more will die to the hands of these Imperial scum” Crius spat on the ground after the word “scum”. “now my warriors, let us make history”

@All: firstly listen to Crius's speech, what do you make of him and the rebellion? After that continue with the mission. this is a stealth mission, try to restrict the number of times you use your guns and keep quiet!

@Entai and GODSMACKED: there is an ancient sewer system opening not far from where we are, use it to infiltrate the compound. Beware, the imperium has been dumping waste down there so years only the gods know what abominations you could find...

@Viscount Vash: Scale the wall and the communication tower, there is a small window in the top of the tower which you can enter it. Kill the communication officer, prevent them calling for help. (watch out for guards patrolling the walls!) 

@Bane_Of_Kings: Soon an imperial transport will be entering the front, use it to gain access to the compound, where you go from there is up to you...


*Eternal Glory to Chaos!*​


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

THEY CALLED HIM "_The Honourless_". It was a title that Tarios didn't really need, but nor did he care, especially because right now - he was in trouble. Finding his way through the streets of the city, the ex-Imperial Guardsman made his way towards an Imperial Transport.

Creeping up behind a loyal sentry, guarding the landing pad where the transport was to be deployed, Tarios' combat knife slashed the back of his neck, and his body fell limp to the floor. 

He hadn't even noticed. shoving the body aside, the follower of Chaos entered from the back of the transport, and crept on through the entrance that the Guardsman had been, well... guarding. 

"Scum," whispered Tarios, as the man heard voices up ahead in the ship. Silently, he crept into a side compartment and bolted the door from the inside, praying to the ruinous powers that nobody would discover his location.

With a smile, the man knew that this was his ticket into the compound.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Bevan was not sure of Lord Cruis,
many men had been lost on the first assault on the compound. Had he just swapped one set of incompetent commanders for a single obsessed inept?

The rebellion was going well so far and tonight's mission would pretty much secure control of the planet. So Bevan would continue to follow the orders he was given, at least it gave him a chance to vent his hatred on his former masters and the comms tower mission gave him a chance to kill an Imperial Officer. 






Bevan's mind wandered as he counted the foot falls of the patrolling guard above him on the parapet.

_*"....tonight we make the history of Rauta!”*_

The words of Crius echoed in Bevan's head, only to be answered by the mocking tone of his own thoughts.

_*Make history or be history*._

If only the moons orbiting this ball of dung called Rauta were not so bright, if the guards looked down the walls rather than out to the rebel positions he certainly would be history.

Bevan bit his lip and his heart raced as the footfalls stopped unexpectedly,
a small flare of light blossomed into life above him as the unseen guard stopped to light a stim stick.

Bevan's heartbeat calmed as the footfalls resumed the steady rhythm that he had been counting out and faded into the distance.

Using his strength Bevan pulled himself to to the top of the wall and rolled over onto the walk way.

If the guards were lighting up smokes their night vision would take a while to come back. Bevan hoped they all had acquired the habit.

The next guard would be along soon.

Bevan held his breath, waiting in the shadows. Once again listening to a guards measured steps counting them off.

As the guard passed Bevan moved from his hiding spot to rise behind the guard, throwing his arm around the guardsmans neck, locking the mans throat in the crook of his elbow and crushing with all his might.

Whilst not the super human strength that a space marine possesses Bevan's bulk and muscles were enough to choke the life from a man.

The guardsman began claw desperately at Bevan's forearm and thrash his legs in his struggle to free himself from the throttling embrace. Bevan grunted as he lifted the guard from the ground to stop the guards booted feet tapping the walkway and gaining unwanted attention.
After a few moments the guard was still and Bevan let him slump to the ground.

Taking the guards head between his hands Bevan twisted hard left and right listening to the satisfying crunches as the man's neck broke.
Quickly rifling through the pouches on the corpses uniform he liberated the ammo and bayonet for the unfortunates Lasgun.

That done Bevan simply hefted the dead guards body over the wall, a dull thump signalled bodies arrival at ground level.

Bayonet in hand Bevan took up the rhythmic walk of the bored and now dead guard moving towards the Comms Tower like he was a Guard himself.

Scaling the towers steel latticework of girders and tension cables was far easier than clinging to the pitted and battle-scarred walls of the compound and Bevan soon found himself listening to movements of the comms officer inside.

The window was big enough for Bevan to drop cleanly through despite his carapace armour and Hotshot Lasgun pack.

As the officer moved under the window Bevan took his chance diving through with the bayonet slashing and questing for the comms officers throat.......


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

The moon lit night was a Bit too cool for Lefty.... eager to get to the slashing he barley listened to Lord Cirus's Pep talk. He knew and trusted Lord Cirus, as they were both mutants there was a bond between them... they were a different race set apart from the others... Lefty knew when push came to shove he was Lord cirus's favorite. 

Jumping feet first into the sewer Lefty made a splash, in moments his protruding eye stalks adjusted into large shiny black orbs allowing him to see well in the dim sewer. He was assaulted by a rush of warm air and began hoofing it toward the compound. 

He had Heard of the dangers of the sewers... there were unstable gas lines that could blow without much notice... there were weak floors that could drop you to your death in the lower catacombs... and then there were the R.O.U.S.es... Really Obese Underwater Snakes. 

Hurrying forth, making sure to keep himself moving fast and light on his feet, Lefty managed to avoid a couple cave ins, and had to make a detour around one pipe that smelled strongly of gas. 

Then when he was crossing a waist deep pool of water he noticed it..... the whole pool started to shift.... then he felt something brush past his leg. 

Lefty pulled from their sheafs his three beautiful swords.... he was ready for a fight... but not ready for what was next..... the ROUS grabbed his ankle and pulled him under with such force he could not react. Holding his breath in the horrid waters while flailing trying to stab at the monster. then under water... he heard a large clunk of metal on metal. 

The ROUS released him and disappeared. coming up for air Lefty looked about and realized he was in a extra large sewage churner.... or blender if you will. the blades above began spinning very very fast and Left leaped for the exit... escaping with not a second to spare, he knew he was lucky. 

Continuing to the compound Left was under the compound, but looking for the right entry point to go unnoticed.


----------

